# יהההההה תורי לעלות ק-ר-ד-י-ט-י-ם!!!!



## HadarGulash (2/7/13)

יהההההה תורי לעלות ק-ר-ד-י-ט-י-ם!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
לא חשבתי שאני כל כך אתרגש מלעלות קרדיטים, אבל הנה זה מתחיל....

מזהירה מראש, אני ידועה בתור חופרת....למי שאין כוח לקרוא אני גם מתכוונת להפציץ בתמונות שחלקן שוות 1000 מילים, חלקן פחות


----------



## HadarGulash (2/7/13)

אז מי אנחנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני הדר (25) ירושלמית במקור, והוא שי (27) מכפר דניאל במקור (מושב קטנטן ליד בן שמן), אני לומדת פסיכולוגיה (או יותר נכון מדעי ההתנהגות) באונ' בן גוריון, והוא לומד יחב"ל באונ' הפתוחה ועובד בתור מאבטח במשמר בתי המשפט. אנחנו ביחד כבר 3 וחצי שנים, ומתוכם גרים בבאר שבע יחד עם חתולינו האהוב גולש (שהוא כמו הילד שלנו), כבר 3 שנים... 

(בתמונה -- גולי השמנמן)


----------



## haych (2/7/13)

איזה חתול חמוד! 
אני כבר רואה איך חובבות החתולים מתחילות לרייר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ואיזה כייף שיש עכשיו קרדיטים!


----------



## Shmutzi (3/7/13)

יואו איזה דובון מתוווק! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
צריך ללוש אותו בבטן הרכה הזאת


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

אני לשה לו את הבטן כל הזמן 
והוא גם טוב מאוד בתור כרית, לא רק בתור חתול...


----------



## Norma Desmond (3/7/13)

איזה דבר רך ומתוק! בא לי לאכול אותו!


----------



## Ruby Gem (4/7/13)

איזה מתוק!!!! אין על חתולים


----------



## yeela10 (5/7/13)

גם חתול וגם גולש - פעמיים כי טוב


----------



## HadarGulash (2/7/13)

אז איך הכרנו? 
אפשר לכתוב רומן שלם על סיפור ההיכרות שלנו. שי אפילו התחיל בכתיבת היומן שהיה מיועד להיהפך יום אחד לספר, עוד בדרום אמריקה הרחוקה, אך לצערנו הוא מעולם לא המשיך במלכתו ולאט לאט הזכרונות התעמעמו...

מטעמי פרטיות, ומכיוון שהפורום הזה פתוח לכל מי שרק חפץ לקרוא בו, את הסיפור היכרות שלנו אני אאלץ לשמור לעצמי. בגדול – הכרנו בדרום אמריקה, בימים הראשונים לטיול שלנו... אף אחד מאיתנו לא תכנן להתאהב בשני, שי תכנן להתהולל עם כמה שיותר בחורות, ואני רק רציתי לטייל ולראות עולם (הייתי בזמנו בקשר רציני אחר, עם בחור שבחר לעשות את הטיול שלו בנפרד עם חבריו). מפה לשם, ואחרי 4 חודשים של טיול אינטנסיבי ביחד מלא בתהפוכות, חזרנו לארץ ומאז אנחנו לא נפרדים 

(בתמונה - הפעם הראשונה שהצטלמנו יחד, עוד הרבה לפני שנהיינו זוג)


----------



## HadarGulash (2/7/13)

ההצעה והטבעת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חפירה לפניך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מתחילת הקשר לא היה לנו שום צל של ספק, שזה זה, שהוא האחד בשבילי ואני האחת בשבילו. לא היה בכלל צורך לעלות שאלות כמו האם נתחתן או האם נגור ביחד...זה היה פשוט ברור. אז בלי לדבר על זה יותר מדי, או לחשוב, ברגע שהבנו שאני עוזבת את המרכז לטובת לימודים בב"ש, ושנינו לא בעניין של להתראות רק פעם בשבוע-שבועיים, היה ברור לשנינו ששי יבוא אחריי לב"ש, ושנינו נתחיל את חיינו יחד בדרום הרחוק. אומנם היינו רק חצי שנה בזוגיות, אבל אחרי שמטיילים ביחד, ונמצאים אחד עם השני 7\24 ועוברים חוויות מטורפות ומעצימות ביחד, לעבור לגור יחד זה באמת משחק ילדים...

אז ההצעה (זה הולך להיות ארוך)– ההצעה הגיעה שנה שלמה לפני שציפיתי לה... כל זמן שדיברנו על החתונה, תמיד אמרנו שזה יהיה אחרי התואר, שלא נוח לארגן חתונה בזמן הלימודים... אז ציפיתי שקצת אחרי שאני אסיים את התואר זה יגיע...

אבל אז שנינו פשוט רצינו להתחתן כבר, היה לנו קשה לחכות.... והתחלנו לדבר על זה יותר מתמיד. מכיוון שהיה ברור לי שזה הצעד הנכון לעשות, התזמון כבר פחות היה משנה... ולהביא ילדים גם ככה זה יקרה רק בעוד כמה שנים אחרי ששנינו נתייצב קצת יותר בחיים מבחינת עבודה ולימודים.

בכל מקרה, אני מאמינה שבגלל זה הוא בסוף החליט להציע שנייה לפני שהתחלתי את השנה האחרונה לתואר.. 

שבוע לפני בערך הוא פתאום החליט שביום חמישי הבא הוא רוצה שנסע לירושלים, ושנלך לשוק ונפגש עם איזה חבר שלו מהצבא שבחיים לא ראיתי..אבל כן שמעתי עליו. בד"כ זאת אני בקשר שלנו ובכלל בקשר עם החברים שקובעת יציאות, ופגישות ויוזמת דברים... אז היה לי קצת מוזר שהוא פתאום מארגן טיול שלם לירושלים, אבל זרמתי עם זה...

אני לא אגיד שלא חשדתי בכלל, כי זה יהיה שקר, אבל הייתי מאוד מבולבלת זה כן.. בכל זאת דיברנו על זה שנתחתן רק אחרי התואר, ואני עוד רחוקה בשנה מלסיים אותו, אז מה פתאום עכשיו?

בקיצור, עליתי לרכב ונסענו לירושלים... בדרך הוא נזכר להגיד לי שחבר שלו הבריז, אז זה יהיה רק שנינו...אוקיי, מוזר... הצעתי שאולי נזמין זוג חברים אחרים מירושלים, אם כבר אנחנו נוסעים לשם... אבל הוא אמר שאולי זאת דווקא הזדמנות טובה שנהיה לבד קצת, נצא למסעדה, נאכל משהו טוב...אוקיי, מוזר...
אז הגענו לשוק מחנה יהודה ביום חמישי בערב (למי שלא היה שם אז זה ממש מומלץ, בחמישי בערב כל הדוכנים המסעדות והפאבים פתוחים עד מאוחר והשוק שוקק חיים בלילה, שזה תענוג לראות). הלכנו לאכול בפסטה בסטה, ובינתיים הכל כרגיל...

אחרי זה המשכנו לעיר העתיקה.. לשי אף פעם לא יצא לטייל בעיר העתיקה בלילה, וזה מאוד יפה.. אז הוא התעקש שנלך לראות. ואני שמאוד אוהבת ומחוברת לירושלים, זרמתי כמובן. טיילנו בסמטאות העיר מכוונים את דרכינו לעבר הכותל... מהצד של שי: בזמן הזה הטבעת והקופסא היו בכיס של המעיל... אומנם היה אוקטובר אבל לא היה קר, והיה לו ממש חם והוא רק רצה להוריד את המעיל, אבל היה חייב לשמור על הטבעת.. אני מצידי רציתי להתחמם והכנסתי כהרגלי את היד לכיס של המעיל שלו, הוא מיד נלחץ והוציא לי את היד מהכיס בטענה שזה לא נוח לו ובואי נלך יד ביד... אוקיי, שוב זרמתי...

ואז הגענו לכותל. הלכנו לעבר הגדר שמבדילה בין המתפללים לרחבת הכותל, ונעמדנו שם.. שי שם עליי את היד (אני לא מאמינה שלכתוב על זה שוב, מרגש אותי כל כך עד שהידיים רועדות), והתחיל להצמד אליי ולהגיד לי מילים יפות... ברגע הזה ממש נלחצתי, הרגשתי שזה עומד לקרות ולא ידעתי מה לעשות עם עצמי... היו סביבינו הרבה מאוד אנשים שעמדו מאוד קרוב אלינו ויכלו לשמוע את כל מה שנאמר, וזה עוד יותר הלחיץ אותי אז הרגשתי שאני צריכה ספייס. אמרתי לשי שאני רוצה שנתרחק קצת מהאנשים... הלחיץ אותי שהם כל כך קרובים. אז התרחקנו כמה צעדים ואז זה קרה...

אני לא זוכרת מה הוא אמר לי בזמן ההצעה, כי מהרגע שהוא הוציא את הטבעת מהכיס התחלתי לרעוד ולא יכולתי להוציא הגה מהפה... אפילו בקושי הסתכלתי על הטבעת, רק ראיתי שהיא ממש גדולה ותהיתי בראש (מאיפה יש לו את הכסף לדבר כזה) אבל מיד הסתתי את המבט, זה הלחיץ אותי (כמובן מתוך התרגשות טובה). ואז הוא ירד על הברכיים... וכנראה שבשלב הזה הוא חיכה שאני אגיד כן.. אבל אני מרוב התרגשות פשוט הייתי בהלם ושתקתי... ואז הוא אמר שהוא מחכה שאני אגיד כן, אז חייכתי וצחקתי ואמרתי לו שאני לא צריכה להגיד כן, שזה ברור שכן... ואז כבר התחבקנו והתנשקנו... זה היה מטורף. בחיים לא התרגשתי ככה! אח"כ רציתי שהוא יספר לי הכל, על מתי הוא תכנן את זה, מאיפה הטבעת, ועל כל מאחורי הקלעים.

אבל כל פעם שהוא פתח את הפה והתחיל לספר, הרגשתי שאני עדיין לא מסוגלת להקשיב, ואמרתי לו שיספר לי עוד מעט שאני ארגע, אז אחוזים יד ביד פשוט התחלנו להתרחק מהכותל.

משם החלטנו שזה הזמן ללכת לשתות קצת, להוריד את הלחץ, ולשבת בבר בכיף כדי שנוכל לדבר בנחת על הכל. וכך עשינו  בדרך כבר נרגעתי והוא התחיל לספר לי את כל הסיפור, ואז אפילו התחלנו לעשות כמה טלפונים לחברים הכי טובים (להורים שלי היה חשוב לי לספר פנים מול פנים, לפחות לאמא, אבא גר בחול...)

אז הסיפור על הטבעת ולמה הוא הציע דווקא בירושלים ולא נגיד בחופשה בחול (חזרנו מקנדה בדיוק שבוע לפני) – אני אנסה עכשיו לקצר כי ממש ממש חפרתי!!! (כהרגלי) אז הוא בחר להציע לי דווקא בירושלים ודווקא בכותל, כי מכיוון שאני ירושלמית, ומאוד מחוברת לירושלים, זה גרם גם לו לאהוב מאוד את העיר, שפעם הוא גם אהב, אבל פחות התחבר אליה והכיר... ודווקא בכותל – כי קיר ששרד כל כך הרבה שנים ונשאר יציב, זה המקום למסד בו זוגיות יציבה ובריאה.

ועל הטבעת – הטבעת היא ירושה ששי קיבל מסבתא שלו. שי הוא הנכד הבכור, ולסבתא שלו היה חשוב להעניק לו את הטבעת על מנת שהיא תשתמר בצורה שלה, ושלעולם לא ימכרו אותה או יהפכו אותה למשהו אחר.

סבתא שלו נשואה היום בפעם השלישית ומעולם לא התגרשה... איך אתם שואלים? כל בעליה נפטרו... וכולם בגיל מבוגר ומשיבה טובה. את הטבעת סבתא של שי קיבלה מבעלה השני, שביקש ממנה לפני שנפטר שתשמור על הטבעת ושלא תמכור אותה, וכך היה...

אם הייתי בוחרת לעצמי טבעת, היא הייתה הרבה יותר צנועה ועדינה, אך בגלל הערך הסנטימנטלי הרב שלה, והסיפור מאחוריה, אני אשמור עליה לעד בצורתה המקורית 

טוב זה היה ארוך, אז למי ששרדה עד כאן, מגיע צל"ש, באמת!


----------



## haych (2/7/13)

איזה סיפור מרגש!


----------



## yeela10 (5/7/13)

מנגבת דמעה...ומשיכה לקרוא


----------



## ronitvas (5/7/13)

סיפור מרגש!!!


----------



## HadarGulash (2/7/13)

הטבעת


----------



## תותית1212 (2/7/13)

וואו מהממת! 
מכירה לפחות אישה אחת שמסתובבת עם טבעת דומה, כנראה זה היה אופנתי פעם...


----------



## bellbell1 (2/7/13)

הטבעת יפייפה! 
והעובדה שיש לה ערך כ"כ גדול.. והיא עוברת מדור לדור.. מרגשת בטירוף!

ואגב.. יש לי גם שמלה כזו


----------



## Shmutzi (3/7/13)

טבעת מיוחדת במראה 
ובעיקר בסיפור שמאחוריה... ערך סנטימנלי כפול! איזה יופי


----------



## ronitvas (5/7/13)

טבעת מעלפת |


----------



## תותית1212 (2/7/13)

יופי יופי! 
אני בעבודה ומשעמם לי


----------



## HadarGulash (2/7/13)

מתחילים בהכנות - איזיווד 
אז למה בחרנו באיזיווד? איך שהתארסנו, שמענו על איזיווד מחבר שהתחתן דרכם... הוא מאוד המליץ לנו עליהם ואמר שבעיקר לסטודנטים נוח להעזר בהם, כי הם עוזרים לארגן את החתונה, וזה חוסך זמן. היינו זוג מאורס טרי שעדיין לא מבין את המגרש של תחום החתונות, ולכן זה היה נשמע לנו מאוד נח...(אם הייתי יודעת כבר אז כמה אני טובה בארגון, משא ומתן ולקיחת החלטות חכמות לבד, ואם היה לי את כל הידע שיש לי היום, כנראה שזה לא מה שהיינו בוחרים..). הגענו אליהם למשרדים והם היו מאוד נחמדים, אשת המכירות (רחלי) נורא ניסתה להיות חברה שלנו...שיטת המכירה הזאת של לנסות להתחבר ללקוח, ממש ברמה האישית, אפשר להגיד שהיא עובדת מאוד טוב, אך אני אישית לא אהבתי את זה... אני אישית חושבת שיחסים בין נותן שירות ללקוח, צריכים להשאר כאלו, ולא להיות אישיים, כי אז נכנסים כל מיני מחשבות של "לא נעים לי" וכאלה...

טוב אני אנסה לקצר, כי אני מסוגלת ממש לחפור בעניין הזה...

בקיצור, באנו אליהם, נתנו להם את התקציב שלנו, ואמרנו להם איזה גן בארץ אנחנו אוהבים ומה הסגנון שלנו (גני כנען) אבל שאנחנו מודעים לכך שזה מחוץ לתקציב שלנו ולכן רוצים לחפש משהו בסגנון אך גם שעומד בתקציב, מן הסתם זה היה מאוד חשוב.

למרות שאיזיווד עובדים עם עשרות גנים, לא ברור לי למה... הם לא הצליחו או ניסו להתאים לנו אף גן אחר, ונתנו לנו הצעת מחיר יחידה, לגני כנען. שהייתה כאמור 20,000 ₪ מעל התקציב... 
הסברנו להם שזה יקר לנו ושאנחנו רוצים גן זול יותר.. ואמרתי להם בפירוש שאין לי בעיה להתפשר בנושא הזה, אין לי גם הרבה ברירה, זה יקר לי...
הטענה שלהם הייתה "אף גן אחר לא יתאים לכם..." לא אהבתי את האמרה הזאת, כי מי אתם שתגידו לי מה מתאים לי? ואם אני אומרת שזה יקר לי מדי, אז זה יקר לי מדי...
אח"כ הם הסבירו לנו שלא נמצא בתקופה שאנחנו רוצים להתחתן (מאי) מחירים יותר זולים, וזה מה שיש...

אז עוד היינו תמימים, והאמנו. הם גם הפעילו עלינו לחץ שאם לא נסגור עכשיו (9 חודשים מראש) לא ישארו לנו תאריכים. בקיצור, השתכנענו, התבאסנו שלא נוכל לעשות חתונה בתקציב שלנו, וסגרנו (גן (כולל תאורה והכל)+קייטרינג+בר חוץ+צלם+די ג'יי+קישוט רכב). 

אחרי שסגרנו היינו צריכים להחליט איזה תאריך ופה היה קטע מסריח נוסף. לפני שסגרנו הם אמרו לנו שיש משהו כמו 5 תאריכים פנויים במאי...אחרי שסגרנו פתאום נפתחו בפנינו הרבה תאריכים נוספים שלא הציגו לנו קודם (לא אמרתם שאם לא נסגור עכשיו לא יהיו תאריכים פנויים? איך יש פתאום יותר? מוזר).

נעבור כמה חודשים קדימה....החלטנו עם איזה די ג'יי וצלם אנחנו רוצים לעבוד דרכם (החלק הזה הוא בעצם החלק היחידי בו היינו מרוצים, זה באמת חוסך זמן שמפנים אותך לאנשי מקצוע ספציפים שמתאימים לך, וגם בלעדיהם לא היינו משיגים במחיר סביר את הצלמים המדהימים שלנו שאני אפרט עליהם אח"כ (רובי ושחר שדרין)). אחרי כמה חודשי גלישה פה בפורום, הבנתי שהציגו לנו תמונה לא נכונה, שאפשר ועוד איך לעשות חתונה כמו שרצינו במחיר יותר סביר.. התקשרתי לאיזיווד. ודיברתי עם מנהלת ההפקות שם על כל הנושא הזה ועל למה אני לא מרוצה...מאותו הרגע היחס אלינו השתנה.

כדי לפצות אותנו ואת ההרגשה שלנו הם ישר נתנו לנו מגנטים + שטויות לרחבה חינם (אני אפרט על זה אח"כ), ובכלל מאז כל דבר שביקשתי, כל טענה שהייתה לי, כל דבר הכי קטן, ישר הקשיבו לי וניסו לרצות אותי, ובאמת שמאז היחס השתנה, וגם הרגשתי שכל העסקה הייתה הרבה יותר משתלמת.

מסקנה – אם הולכים לאיזיווד כן יש סיכוי גדול שתצליחו לחסוך בעלויות החתונה בתאריכים מסויימים, ובמקומות מסויימים, אני מאמינה שאם היינו סוגרים בגני כנען לבד, היינו משלמים יותר (זה כן!). 
אבל – הם טוענים שהם יתאימו לך את מה שאתה צריך, מקום שיתאים לצרכים שלך... פה אני לא מסכימה.. כי אומנם אפשר לחסוך כסף במקום ספציפי, שיהיה זול יותר מבחוץ, אבל מלכתחילה (אצלנו לפחות) הם שידכו לנו מקום שהיה הרבה מעל התקציב שלנו, והיה נראה שהם פשוט לא עובדים עם מקומות זולים יותר...

זהו, פה סיימתי עם המגילות...מעכשיו זה יהיה קצר יותר 

(בתמונה - אין לי מה לשים, אז נשוויץ פעם נוספת בחתול המהמם שלנו)


----------



## HadarGulash (2/7/13)

המקום - גני כנען 
הספקנו להיות בשתי חתונות שונות בגני כנען לפני האירוסין, וכבר אז שהיינו בגן אמרנו שזה המקום שהיינו רוצים להתחתן בו. הגן נראה מאוד יפה, הצמחייה בו מאוד טבעית, ושום דבר לא נראה עשוי מדי או קיצ' (שאלו הדברים שאני פחות מתחברת אליהם). והאוכל....ווואי האוכל!! מדהים, באמת אין מילים. כאשר היינו בטעימות, מס' חודשים לפני עם כל המשפחה, אין דברים כאלה כמה נהנו. זאת הייתה פשוט ארוחה מושלמת – הבשר, התוספות, המנות הראשונות, הפוקצ'ות החלומיות....האסאדו!!! הפרגיות...אין הכל היה פשוט מדהים, והרגיש כמו במסעדה ולא כמו בקייטרינג (הביקורות מצד האורחים באירוע עצמו היו דומות). אבא של שי הוא שף במקצועו, ואמא של שי עובדת יחד עם אבא שלו במסעדה ושניהם מאוד ביקורתיים כאשר זה נוגע לאוכל, ובעיקר לבשר, ושניהם היו מרוצים, אז אני ידעתי שהכל בסדר, למרות שתכלס, ידעתי את זה גם קודם.

אבי וציון, מנהלי האירועים שלנו היו מדהימים ותקתקו שם את כל העניינים בצורה מרהיבה! ובאמת הכל היה ממש טוב.

למי שחושבת להתחתן שם, שני דברים שאם הייתי מתחתנת שוב, הייתי מעירה עליהם – לדאוג להגיד למנהלי האירוע שידאגו שיהיו מספיק מלצרים בקבלת פנים שמגישים את המנות המסתובבות, מכיוון שהיו כמה וכמה אורחים שאמרו לנו שהם בכלל לא אכלו מהמנות האלה כי לא ראו את המלצרים. ודבר נוסף, אחת הברמניות עלתה לרקוד על הבר באופן די מביך לקראת סוף האירוע, זה מסוג הדברים שאני לא אוהבת. אני כן רוצה שהאנשים שעובדים באירוע שלי יהנו, ויחייכו וישמחו, והם יכולים לשתות עם האורחים ולהרים איתם צ'ייסר, אבל יש גבול. לרקוד על הבר זה הגבול בעיניי.
חוצמזה הכל היה מושלם והייתי מתחתנת שם שוב בלי לחשוב פעמיים.


----------



## HadarGulash (2/7/13)

הדי ג'יי - איתי שדה 
בנושא הזה... תכלס? לא יודעת כמה הייתי מרוצה מאיתי.. כן קיבלנו עליו ביקורות טובות מהאורחים, והרחבה שלנו הייתה מלאה עד 3 לפנות בוקר (למרות שבסביבות 2 הוא ניסה להוריד את הקצב ולסגור את החתונה, אבל שי לא אפשר לו). העניין הוא שאני לא יודעת כמה השמחה ברחבה הייתה בזכותו וכמה זה בזכות האורחים (היו לנו 150 צעירים בחתונה שרובם קרחניסטים רציניים). חשוב לי להגיד שאם תשאלו את שי, הוא יגיד שהוא היה די ג'יי מצויין, והשמיע מוזיקה מצויינת... שי פשוט מבין הרבה יותר ממוזיקה ממני. אני בסה"כ ילדת גלגלצ.

הוא כן די ג'יי טוב, שלא תבינו לא נכון...הוא פשוט לא די ג'יי מצויין לדעתי. ולא הייתי בוחרת בו שוב או ממליצה לאחת החברות הטובות.

אחד הדברים העיקריים שהפריעו לי זה העניין שהוא מאוד היפראקטיבי, מצד אחד זה טוב, כי הוא בא לחתונה ואני יודעת שהוא יהנה, וירקוד, ולטעמי זה מאוד חשוב שהדי ג'יי יהנה, אחרת איך האורחים יהנו?
אבל בפגישות שלפני החתונה זה הפריע, כי הרגשתי שהוא לא מקשיב ממש לדברים שאנחנו אומרים ומבקשים...

רק להגנתו אני אגיד שביום של החתונה שלנו, עבר עליו יום לא קל, הוא גם עשה תאונה בדרך לחתונה וגם שהוא הגיע לגן עצמו הוא נתקע עם האוטו באיזה משהו והאנשים מהגן ממש התעצבנו עליו ממה שהבנתי וכל הפגוז' שלו נפל...אז אני יכולה להבין שהוא לא היה במיטבו באותו הערב.

דבר נוסף שאני לא יודעת מה לעשות לגביו...מאז החתונה הוא כל הזמן מבקש ולוחץ שנכתוב עליו המלצה. אם אני אכתוב המלצה היא לא תהיה 5 מתוך 5...כנראה שיותר לכיוון ה-3-4 מתוך 5. ואני לא חושבת שהוא יודע את זה (כנראה שאז לא היה מבקש שנכתוב המלצה). בגלל שהוא כל הזמן מבקש א' לא בא לי לכתוב עליו המלצה ב' לא נעים לי... כי הדברים לא יהיו מצויינים.


----------



## HadarGulash (2/7/13)

הצלמים – רובי ושחר שדרין (קלי) 
זה התחום שהיה ברור לשנינו שהוא התחום הכי הכי חשוב בחתונה. אני ושי שנינו מתים על צילום. למעשה זהו מעין תחביב ששנינו סיגלנו לעצמנו ביחד, ואנחנו מאוהבים בו. יש לנו גם מצלמת DSLR שקנינו יחד לפני כמה שנים, ומאז היא עלינו כל הזמן, בכל מקום. הפייסבוק שלי מפוצץ בתמונות, ולכן גם הקרדיטים יהיו  

שנינו מאוד יודעים מה אנחנו אוהבים ומה לא, ולכן בררנו בפינצטה את הצלמים בתחום הזה לפני שבחרנו. בפגישה באיזיווד מיכל הציגה בפנינו כמה צלמים שלדעתה יתאימו לנו, והראתה לנו את האלבומים שלהם.. אני מודה, לא זיהיתי ברגע הראשון כמה הם טובים, זה לקח קצת זמן... אחרי שהיינו אצלהם בסטודיו כבר ידענו, זה בול מה שחיפשנו.
צלמים אומנותיים, אבל באמת..לא כאלו שצריכים להשתמש באפקטים מיוחדים כדי להוציא תמונה טובה (נגיד עדשת הדג שאני ממש לא אוהבת את התמונות שהיא מוציאה והרבה צלמים אוהבים להשתמש בה), אלא פשוט משתמשים בתאורה הקיימת, בציוד הכי טוב בשוק, ובכישרון שלהם. יש להם עין מיוחדת, והם מפיקים תמונות שלא ראיתי עוד בשום מקום אחר....ובדיוק לטעם שלנו.
הציפיות שלי מהתמונות היו גבוהות, גבוהות מאוד אפילו...והיו כאלה שאמרו לי שכדאי לי להוריד ציפיות והתלהבות כדי שאני לא אתאכזב, אבל פשוט ידעתי שאין מצב שהם יאכזבו אותי, והם באמת לא אכזבו, או יותר נכון להגיד היא, קלי הצלמת המדהימה שלנו!!

הדבר היחיד שהיה חשוב לי זה שאני אראה בתמונות שלי, את הטצ' שלהם...שאני אראה את הסיבה שבחרתי בהם בתמונות, ושאני לא אגלה שהתמונות המיוחדות שהראו לי בסטודיו זה סתם לשם מכירה...ובאמת כך היה, אני ושי ישבנו בסלון וצפינו בתמונות על מרקע הטלוויזיה, ופשוט ראינו את הטצ' שלהם, את הכשרון שלהם, הם באו לחתונה ועשו אומנות, לא התעצלו, לא חיפפו ועשו עבודה באמת מדהימה.

המחירים שלהם יחסית גבוהים, ויכול להיות שאם לא היינו סוגרים איתם דרך איזיווד, לא היינו יכולים להרשות לעצמנו אותם...אז מהבחינה הזאת, תודה רבה לאיזיווד 


----------



## shirleeey (3/7/13)

תמונות מעלפות 
וקרדיטים מהממים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יכולה לשתף (במסר אם תרצי) במחיר שסגרת עם הצלמים דרך איזיווד ואם ידוע לך כמה הם לוקחים רגיל?


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

אין לי בעיה לכתוב פה... 
אני לא יודעת להגיד את המחיר שקיבלנו מאיזיווד, מכיוון שבאיזיווד אין שקיפות בעניין הזה, וזה קצת בעייתי.
אתה מזמין דרכם חבילה שכוללת בד"כ כמה דברים, ומקבל מחיר עבור הכל ביחד, ולכן קשה לדעת כמה כל חלק עלה...
אבל לפי חישוב שלי, זה היה פחות מהמחיר המקורי, אני רק לא יודעת להגיד כמה פחות.

על 2 צלמים + וידאו +אלבום דיגיטלי + 2 אלבומי הורים דיגיטלים + וידאו ערוך (5 קליפים + תקציר) המחיר הרגיל הוא - 10500 (משהו כזה...), אני יודעת להגיד שאצלנו זה עלה פחות או יותר בין 9000-10000, אני מאמינה שיותר לכיוון הנמוך.


----------



## HadarGulash (2/7/13)

save the date 
לגבי save the date היה ברור לנו שנעשה את זה, בגלל החיבור שלנו לצילום, ולכן גם היה ברור לנו שלא נעשה משהו גראפי, אלא צילום שלנו שבתוך התמונה עצמה כבר יהיה משהו שיזכיר את התאריך. רצינו שהתמונה תאפיין אותנו, ולא תהיה תמונה סתם...אבל לא עלה לנו שום רעיון מעניין.

ואז יום אחד הלכנו לטיול במדבר עם זוג חברים טובים... וחשבנו אם כבר נהיה בנוף מעניין למה לא לצלם את ה-save the date שם? וכך עשינו...

רק אחרי הטיול, שחזרנו הביתה והסתכלנו על התמונות, קלטנו שאיך לא חשבנו על זה קודם? ברור שטיול זה מה שהכי מאפיין אותנו!!! ויצא ככה ממש במקרה, שב-save the date  אנחנו במצב שהכי מאפיין אותנו כזוג, מאושרים ומטיילים (הרי הכרנו בטיול...ומאז זה הדבר שאנחנו הכי אוהבים לעשות יחד).

בנוסף אני גם מאוד אוהבת את רוח השטות שיש בתמונות, כי זה הכי אנחנו


----------



## butwhy (3/7/13)

מקסים!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (3/7/13)

חמוד ביותר!


----------



## Shmutzi (3/7/13)

איזה יופי!


----------



## HadarGulash (2/7/13)

הזמנות 
עניין ההזמנות היה הרבה יותר מסובך ממה שחשבתי שיהיה... והשקעתי בזה חודש עבודה עד שהגענו לתוצאה הרצויה. היו הרבה אנשים שעזרו לנו בדרך...חבר הכי טוב של שי היה זה שצילם את התמונה, חבר טוב של שנינו ערך אותה בפוטושופ, וחבר של אמא הדפיס לנו אותן ועיצב את התמונות בבית הדפוס שלו, וכמובן אמא שציירה את החלק הפנימי של ההזמנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




גם בהזמנה יצא שבטעות התמונה צולמה דווקא בטבע, ביער בן שמן שצמוד למושב שההורים של שי גרים בו, מקום מהמם!

טיפ אחד מהנסיון שלי שאני יכולה לתת בנושא זה – להתחיל עם ההזמנות מוקדם יותר ממה שתכננתם, אי אפשר לדעת כמה שינויים יהיו בדרך... לפחות אצלנו היו ה-מ-ו-ן!

(בתמונה - החלק החיצוני של הזמנה)


----------



## לה קרמריה (3/7/13)

ההזמנות לא היו בדיל של אידיווד?


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

לא, הורדנו את החבילה של ההזמנות 
מהדיל של איזיווד מכיוון שידענו שנקבל במתנה את ההזמנות מבעלה של חברה טובה של אמא שלי.


----------



## HadarGulash (2/7/13)

החלק הפנימי של ההזמנה


----------



## yael rosen (3/7/13)

אין לי מילים - כמה עדינות ברישום המהמם הזה!


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כיף לשמוע מחמאות כאלה 
אמא באמת מאוד מוכשרת, אין על אמא


----------



## Shmutzi (3/7/13)

ממש יפה, משדר שקט נעים כזה


----------



## Guronet (4/7/13)

ממש יפה!


----------



## HadarGulash (2/7/13)

מסיבת רווקות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מהיום שבו הודענו לחברות הטובות על האירוסין, המדהימות האלו לא הפסיקו לפנטז ולחלום על מסיבת הרווקות שהן הולכות לארגן לי. כל פעם שישבנו ביחד תמיד הן היו מדברות על זה בסתר, בלי שלא יהיה לי שום מושג מה הן מתכננות...

היה להן מאוד חשוב שאני לא אתערב בכלום, ולמרות שאני פריק קונטרול, ותמיד זאת שמארגנת את כל האירועים בחבר'ה, הצלחתי לעמוד באתגר  רק אמרתי להן שחשוב לי שזה יהיה יומיים, ושלא יהיה בוילה, אלא בטבע כלשהו...ומבחינת תקציב הגבלתי אותן לסכום שנראה לי הגיוני.

מכיוון שיש לי חברות מכמה מסגרות שונות, הוזמנו למסיבה 19 בנות, והרוב המוחלט גם הגיעו  המארגנות היו החברות מהבית בשיתוף של נציגה מכל מסגרת אחרת, ואחותי כמובן  למרות שהיו 7 מארגנות בערך, הן הצליחו להסתדר בינהן מאוד יפה ופשוט חילקו תפקידים.

אז מה היה? הן אספו אותי מהבית (עם כיסוי עיניים) ולקחו אותי לחוף פלמחים, שם חיכה לנו מאהל מהמם עם מלא פופים, מזרונים, שולחנות ומחצלות (המקום), ככה שגם לבנות שפחות אוהבות חול, זה דווקא הסתדר. היו שני סירי פוייקה (אחד בשרי ואחד צמחוני, שיצאו הכי טעים בעולם!! באמת הפוייקה הכי טוב שאכלתי אי פעם) וכמובן המון חטיפים, ממתקים, גומי וכמובן א-ל-כ-ו-ה-ו-ל....

לא הייתה שום הפקה חיצונית סטייל הסדנאות השונות שעושים למסיבות רווקות, כי אמרתי להן מראש שאני לא סובלת את הדברים האלה....וגם סמכתי עליהן שהן מספיק אדירות כדי לארגן משהו שיגרום לכולן להתחבר, וכך היה 

בקיצור היה הכי כיף בעולם וגם מאוד מאוד מרגש, כי הרגשתי כזאת בת מזל שיש לי חברות כאלה מדהימות, אבל את הרוב הגדול של המסיבה אני לא זוכרת, כי הגאונות השקו אותי על ההתחלה לפני שאכלתי משהו...(פוייקה זה לוקח זמן).. אבל היה מאוד מצחיק, וכולן הסתדרו והתחברו, שזה היה לי הכי חשוב בעולם!!


----------



## HadarGulash (2/7/13)

מתנות למלוות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וקצת קריסמס 
בבוקר של החתונה, בזמן כל ההתארגנויות היו איתי בנוסף לאמא שלי, אחיי הגדולים, ואחותי הקטנה, 6 החברות הכי טובות. אני לא בנאדם שאוהב או צריך שקט, וגם ביום של החתונה היה לי ברור שאני ארצה את כל הבנות שאני הכי אוהבת לצידי, כדי שהרגע הזה יהיה משותף לכולנו, ושהחגיגות יתחילו כבר מהבוקר.

מכיוון שבכל תקופת האירוסין הן היו הכי מדהימות בעולם, ועזרו לי בכל מה שרק אפשר, אם זה להתלוות אליי למדידות, לקניית הנעליים, לארגן את מסיבת הרווקות, לצייר את השלטים...ועוד דברים רבים, היה לי ברור שאני רוצה לתת להן משהו בתמורה, כאות הכרת תודה.

אז בבוקר של החתונה, חיכו לכל המלוות ולאחים שלי מתנות ליד האח, ממש כמו בקריסמס  לבנות קניתי קרם גוף מוקצף מללין (אני מתה על הקרם הזה, הוא כזה מפנק  ) ומגבת קטנה לפנים, ולבנים (אחים שלי) קניתי אפטרשייב וכיפות חדשות שיהיו להם לחופה (משפחה של חילונים, אין לנו דברים כאלה..). לכל אחד צירפתי גם מכתב אישי.


----------



## HadarGulash (2/7/13)

איפור ושיער–אסתי ביטון הגאונה 
ברוב הדברים שקשורים לארגון החתונה, הרוב זרם חלק ותמיד ידעתי מה אני רוצה ואיך אני רוצה שזה יהיה, חוץ מעניין האיפור והשיער... באמת שפחדתי שאם אני יעשה איפור ושיער אני אראה פחות טוב מאיך שאני נראית בד"כ, פחדתי שזה יגרום לי להראות כמו מישהי אחרת, מישהי שונה... מכיוון שאני לא רגילה להתאפר, כאשר אני יוצאת אני שמה מסקרה, ומבחינתי באותו הרגע אני מאופרת. זה המקסימום...

סקרתי את הפינטרסט לאורך ימים שלמים וניסיתי להבין מה יתאים לי...לא היה לי מושג.

לאסתי הגעתי בזכותכם  הייתה תחרות בפורום של סיפורים על סיוטים לפני חתונה... סיפרתי על איזה סיוט שהיה לי, סתם לכיף, כדי להשתתף, כבר סגרתי איפור+שיער אצל כרמל יהלום והייתי מרוצה ממנה ולא חשבתי שאני אזכה בכלל... 

ואז זכיתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. זה היה מאוד מפתיע, בחיים לא זכיתי בשום דבר בחיים. כנראה שיש לי מזל גדול!! וכמובן תודה ענקית לפורום תפוז  תכלס, זה הכל בזכותכם.

כרמל שקוראת פה בפורום ראתה שזכיתי, דיברנו, ושהחלטתי לעבור לאסתי (כי בכל זאת חסכון של 1500 ₪ זה משמעותי בעיניי) היא הכי הבינה בעולם.

אסתי הגיעה אליי הביתה לאיפור ושיער נסיון, לפני שפתחתי את הפה היא כבר אמרה שהיא עברה קצת על התמונות שלי בפייסבוק ושיש לה רעיון לגבי מה ממש יתאים לי לשיער, אז זרמתי איתה.
כאשר ראיתי את התוצאה לא ראיתי שום צורך לנסות משהו אחר, זה היה זה. בחיים לא חשבתי שאני אהיה כל כך מרוצה מהתסרוקת, באמת שזה היה מעבר לכל מה שחלמתי, זה היה מושלם בעיניי. בחתונה עצמה קיבלתי תגובות מדהימות על השיער, וכולם אמרו לי שזה שונה, ויפה ומקורי, מאוד התלהבו, זה היה ממש כיף לשמוע את התגובות.

מבחינת איפור זה היה אותו הדבר, אמרתי לה רק איזה צבעים אני אוהבת, והיא עשתה את הקסם שלה וגרמה לי להתחיל לאהוב איפור (מאז אני אפילו מתאפרת פה ושם ושמה צלליות).

ביום החתונה עצמו היא הייתה מדהימה, למרות שהיא הגיעה בחודש שביעי של ההריון, עם בטן גדולה, היא תקתקה שם עבודה בקטע אחר, ולא התלוננה לשנייה גם כאשר אמא שלי בטעות הפעילה את האסקות בכל הבית עד שהיה חם אימים. היא עשתה את השיער והאיפור לאחותי, ואיפרה גם את אמא שלי. שתיהן כמוני לא רגילות לאיפור ומאוד פחדו מהשלב הזה, אך היו מרוצות וקיבלו תגובות מדהימות.

אומנם אני זכיתי לקבל את אסתי בחינם, אך הייתי לוקחת אותה שוב ושוב ושוב ומשלמת את מה שצריך, כי היא פשוט מדהימה, גם בכישרון וגם באישיות.


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

שיער מקדימה


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

שיער מאחורה + מסרקייה


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

איפור מקדימה, טוב נו...זה תמיד מקדימה


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

והפעם עם עיניים פקוחות


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

רבנות צהר 
מאז ששמעתי על רבנות צהר, היה ברור לי שאני ארצה להתחתן דרכם. אם זה היה תלוי בי יכול להיות שהייתי מוותרת על חתונה אורתודוכסית (אבל גם לא בטוח...), אבל מכיוון שלשי חשוב לשמור על המסורת היהודית, ולכן גם לקיים את הטקסים היהודים כהלכה, וכמו כן, גם את טקס החופה, החלטנו שכן לקיים חופה אורתודוכסית, עם זאת היה לנו חשוב כמה שיותר להתאים אותה לרוח, לערכים ולאופי שלנו.

כל עניין הרישום אצל צהר היה מאוד נוח והם הכי נחמדים בעולם, והכל עבר מהר ובקלות.

הדרכת כלה עברתי אצל יעל שטיין מבאר שבע, שהייתה מקסימה, רק אם הייתי יכולה לוותר על העניין הזה – הייתי לגמרי מוותרת!

בהתחלה רצינו לקחת רב דרך צהר, אמרנו להם מה חשוב לנו ברב (שיתן לנו לקרוא דברים אחד לשני, שיתן לי לתת לשי טבעת מתחת לחופה, ושיעביר חופה קצרה ומרגשת), אך כאשר נפגשנו עם הרב שהם ציוותו לנו (חגי להב) מאוד לא התחברנו איתו. מכיוון שזה היה כבר חודש לפני החתונה, החלטנו שבנושא הזה נתפשר, ושאין לנו זמן לחפש רב אחר.. וגם היה לנו חשוב שלא להשקיע יותר מדי כסף בנושא הזה (כאמור לרבנים של צהר אמורים לשלם רק דמי נסיעה), מכיוון שלא נראה לא הגיוני כל המסחרה הזאת שיש סביב רבנים.

שסיפרנו למשפחה שלי למה לא התחברנו עם הרב, ושהפגישה איתו הייתה מבאסת (הרגיש לנו שלא היה לו מושג מי זה הזוג שיושב בפניו, הוא בכלל לא ניסה להכיר אותנו ורק הרצה לנו על חיי הנישואים, ועל זה שאחרי שנתחתן כנראה שנגלה דברים אחד על השני שאולי לא ימצאו חן בעינינו, ושאז עובר שלב ההתאהבות ומתחילים להכיר באמת אחד את השני וכל מיני כאלה... לא הרגשנו שזה רלוונטי כלפי זוג שחי ביחד וגר ביחד כבר מעל 3 שנים ומכיר אחד את השנייה הכי טוב בעולם....), אז הם חשבו שחבל שנתפשר ושאנחנו יכולים כן לחפש רב. אמרתי להם שלי אין כוח להתעסק בזה, ושאם הם רוצים הם מוזמנים לחפש לנו רב..(הייתי קצת מיואשת בנושא וחשבתי שכל הרבנים יהיו כאלה (כאמור אני די אנטי דת).

ואז אמא שלי מצאה לנו את נחמיה  ועליו אני אפרט בהודעה הבאה


----------



## haych (3/7/13)

המדריכת כלה היא מצהר? 
אם לא, אשמח לקבל את הטלפון שלה במסר.
אין לצהר מדריכות פנויות בב"ש, והכי קרוב שיש זה בסנסנה, שזה די קרוב אבל עדיין הייתי מעדיפה למצוא מישהי מב"ש.


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

צר לי, אבל היא מצהר.


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

רבנות צהר 
מאז ששמעתי על רבנות צהר, היה ברור לי שאני ארצה להתחתן דרכם. אם זה היה תלוי בי יכול להיות שהייתי מוותרת על חתונה אורתודוכסית (אבל גם לא בטוח...), אבל מכיוון שלשי חשוב לשמור על המסורת היהודית, ולכן גם לקיים את הטקסים היהודים כהלכה, וכמו כן, גם את טקס החופה, החלטנו שכן לקיים חופה אורתודוכסית, עם זאת היה לנו חשוב כמה שיותר להתאים אותה לרוח, לערכים ולאופי שלנו.

כל עניין הרישום אצל צהר היה מאוד נוח והם הכי נחמדים בעולם, והכל עבר מהר ובקלות.

הדרכת כלה עברתי אצל יעל שטיין מבאר שבע, שהייתה מקסימה, רק אם הייתי יכולה לוותר על העניין הזה – הייתי לגמרי מוותרת!

בהתחלה רצינו לקחת רב דרך צהר, אמרנו להם מה חשוב לנו ברב (שיתן לנו לקרוא דברים אחד לשני, שיתן לי לתת לשי טבעת מתחת לחופה, ושיעביר חופה קצרה ומרגשת), אך כאשר נפגשנו עם הרב שהם ציוותו לנו (חגי להב) מאוד לא התחברנו איתו. מכיוון שזה היה כבר חודש לפני החתונה, החלטנו שבנושא הזה נתפשר, ושאין לנו זמן לחפש רב אחר.. וגם היה לנו חשוב שלא להשקיע יותר מדי כסף בנושא הזה (כאמור לרבנים של צהר אמורים לשלם רק דמי נסיעה), מכיוון שלא נראה לא הגיוני כל המסחרה הזאת שיש סביב רבנים.

שסיפרנו למשפחה שלי למה לא התחברנו עם הרב, ושהפגישה איתו הייתה מבאסת (הרגיש לנו שלא היה לו מושג מי זה הזוג שיושב בפניו, הוא בכלל לא ניסה להכיר אותנו ורק הרצה לנו על חיי הנישואים, ועל זה שאחרי שנתחתן כנראה שנגלה דברים אחד על השני שאולי לא ימצאו חן בעינינו, ושאז עובר שלב ההתאהבות ומתחילים להכיר באמת אחד את השני וכל מיני כאלה... לא הרגשנו שזה רלוונטי כלפי זוג שחי ביחד וגר ביחד כבר מעל 3 שנים ומכיר אחד את השנייה הכי טוב בעולם....), אז הם חשבו שחבל שנתפשר ושאנחנו יכולים כן לחפש רב. אמרתי להם שלי אין כוח להתעסק בזה, ושאם הם רוצים הם מוזמנים לחפש לנו רב..(הייתי קצת מיואשת בנושא וחשבתי שכל הרבנים יהיו כאלה (כאמור אני די אנטי דת).

ואז אמא שלי מצאה לנו את נחמיה  ועליו אני אפרט בהודעה הבאה


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

הרב - נחמיה פישמן 
אני פשוט אעתיק את מה שרשמתי עליו ב-mit4mit - בתור זוג שממש לא היה לו חשוב מי יהיה הרב שיחתן אותנו, אחרי שהכרנו את נחמיה פישמן, הבנו כמה הנושא הזה חשוב וחבל להתפשר!

שבועיים לפני החתונה פגשנו את נחמיה בביתו, וישבנו איתו לשיחה שהייתה פשוט מרתקת, בגובה העיניים וליברלית.
בתור בחורה שלא מתחברת לדת, הוא הצליח לגרום לי להתעניין בנושא ואף השיחה איתו ריגשה גם אותי, וגם את בן זוגי.

בחתונה עצמה הוא ניהל את החופה בצורה מעניינת, מרגשת, קלילה, מכבדת ואף מצחיקה .
אחרי החופה אנשים אמרו לנו שזאת הייתה החופה הכי מרגשת שיצא להם לראות.

בקיצור, מומלץ  פשוט בנאדם טוב.

אופס, ההודעה הקודמת נשלחה פעמיים.....נו שוין...


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

מקווה 
כמו שהייתי מוכנה לוותר בכיף על הדרכת הכלה, גם על המקווה הייתי מוותרת בקלות, לא מתחברת לזה, זה פשוט לא מדבר אליי.

ועם זאת, הייתי חייבת... אז שבועיים לפני החתונה התקשרתי למקווה הר אדר לקבוע תור, על מנת שאני אהיה הטובלת הראשונה באותו היום. בהדרכת כלות יעל אמרה לי שברוב המקוואות כלות אינן צריכות לשלם, מעין הטבה כזאת לכלות... אומנם במקווה הזה הבלנית איתה דיברתי אמרה שעליי לשלם 100 ₪ על מנת לטבול שם.

מכיוון שאני מאוד לא מתחברת לנושא, וזה אף מרגיז אותי שמכריחים אותנו בארץ לעבור את הדבר הזה, לא ראיתי כל סיבה לשלם סכום כזה. אמרתי לבלנית יפה תודה, אבל שאני לא מתכוונת להוציא סכום כזה על מקווה, מאחר וזה גם ככה לא נושא חשוב לי שאני בוחרת לעשות מעצמי, והתכוונתי לחפש מקווה אחר. פתאום היא אמרה "אם ככה אז בשבילך זה יהיה חינם".... זה היה קצת מוזר, כי אם ככה בקלות את מציעה לי לבוא בחינם, למה מלכתחילה לדרוש סכום כסף כזה? טוב... נגיד.

בקיצור באתי עם אמא שלי, ותאמת שבסוף היה ממש נחמד. המקום מאוד מאוד נקי, ממש כמו ספא, ולמרות שהתארגנתי והתקלחתי בבית, הבלנית אמרה שאני עדיין צריכה לעבור שטיפה קלה, ועל הדרך שראיתי שם את כל הסבונים מללין, לא יכלתי שלא לדפוק שוב פעם מקלחת רצינית וכיפית. בקיצור בסוף היה ממש כיף...הטבילה הייתה ממש שנייה וזהו, הייתי טהורה להתחתן.


----------



## תותית1212 (3/7/13)

גמני הייתי שם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
המקווה ממש חמוד ואני אשכרה שוקלת ללכת שוב סתם בשביל הכיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




האמת שגם אני התווכחתי איתה על המחיר, ולא הבנתי למה טבילת כלה עולה 100 וטבילה רגילה עולה 40.. אבל בסוף היא שכנעה אותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לפחות לך הצליח!


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

חופה והפסקה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לי ולשי היה מאוד חשוב לעשות חופה מסורתית, ושתהיה על הדשא... רצינו שהאורחים שלנו, האנשים שאנחנו הכי אוהבים בעולם, יהיו איתנו ברגע הזה, כמה שיותר קרובים.. רצינו שהם יוכלו לראות אותנו מקרוב, ולשמוע גם את ההתלחשויות הקטנות... רצינו לראות אותם, ולהרגיש אותם. הבחירה בחופה מסורתית הייתה בחירה מצויינת, ואני חושבת שבנוסף לרב, ולדברים שאמרנו אחד לשני מתחת לחופה, זה היה אחד הדברים שהפך אותה להיות יותר אינטימית ומרגשת.

תסלחו לי, אבל אני מהאנשים האלה שרואים האח הגדול, ולכן אני אצא להפסקה....מקווה שהקרדיטים שלי עוד יעניינו מישהו אחרי הוידוי הנוראי הזה


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

שירי חופה וסלואו 
אף שיר לא נבחר סתם, ולכל שיר שבחרנו הייתה משמעות מיוחדת עבורנו. לכן גם לא עניין אותנו שאת שיר החופה סביר שרוב האנשים לא יכירו... אבל עבורנו הוא היווה סגירת מעגל מטורפת, מכיוון שהוא היה אחד הסימנים שקיבלתי בדרום אמריקה כנראה מהגורל (כי אני לא מאמינה באלוהים) על כך שאני צריכה להיות עם שי, ומאז אנחנו ביחד - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqTzrUJNtyU (chris daughtry – what about now)

שיר יציאה מהחופה היה  - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUypt2nvorM (counting crows – accidently in love) וגם כי הוא ממש מדבר על סיפור ההכרות שלנו ולכן אנחנו מאוד מחוברים אליו.

שיר סלואו – לא השיר הכי מקורי, אבל שיר ששי היה שר לי בדרום אמריקה ולכן אנחנו מאוד אוהבים אותו - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13GD78Bmo8s (Elton john – your song)


----------



## החלפתיניק (3/7/13)

תמונה מקסימה


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

טבעות - אוליאל במתחם הבורסה ר"ג 
לפני שהגענו לאוליאל (שנמצא מתחת לג'קסון על הכביש, באזור הבורסה של ר"ג), הלכנו כמו כל הזוגות לג'קסון. באנו בגישה של לא אכפת לנו שהמקום הוא כמו שוק, העיקר שיהיה זול. אבל שהגענו לחנות, אחרי שטיפסנו במדרגות והרגשנו שנכנסנו למקום מפוקפק הדעה שלנו השתנתה. הרגשנו שאנחנו לא רוצים לזכור את חווית קניית טבעות הנישואין בצורה כזו. אנחנו רוצים שכמו כל ארגון החתונה, גם החוויה הזאת תהיה כיפית, מרגשת ומלווה באנשים טובים באמצע הדרך  כן הסתכלנו על כמה טבעות שם, אבל זה הרגיש יותר מדי כמו מפעל, אז יצאנו בלי לקנות כלום. נכנסנו לחנות שמתחת, חנות קטנה ונחמדה בשם אוליאל עם מבחר גדול של טבעות, אך לא גדול מדי... שלדעתי ברגע שיש יותר מדי אופציות אז הערך של כל אופציה ואופציה יורד.. מצאנו די בקלות 2 טבעות שאנחנו אוהבים, הוא חיפש טבעת קלאסית שתשב יפה על האצבע, ואני רציתי טבעת כמה שיותר עדינה. וזה מה שהיה, ואפילו יצא לנו יותר זול מג'קסון – 1000 ₪ ל-2 הטבעות (שלו עלתה קצת יותר משלי).

תסלחו לי שאין לי תמונה, אבל שכחתי לבקש מהצלמים שיצלמו את הטבעות 
אם אני אזכור אני אצלם מחר בעצמי את הטבעות ואעלה.


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

הזר שמעולם לא נעשה בו שימוש 
כן זר, לא זר, כן זר, לא זר... היו הרבה התלבטויות בנושא. חודשיים לפני החתונה אני ואמא שלי היינו בפריז, ושעברנו שם בשוק ראינו סרט תחרה לבן ויפייפה, באירו. לא יכלתי להשאיר אותו שם, אז קניתי אותו שיהיה לי לזר  בחודשיים שלאחר מכן כבר לא הייתי בטוחה בכלל שאני רוצה זר, אבל הרגשתי מחוייבת לסרט. אז יום לפני החתונה אני ואמא שלי החלטנו שבבוקר היא תקנה פרחים ותכין לי זר, וכך היה...

אז אמא הכינה לי זר מהמם, פשוט ועדין, כמו שאני אוהבת... רק שלצערי בזמן שאנחנו יצאנו לצילומים, הוא נשאר להתקרר בבית בתוך האגרטל שלו... וישב שם עד החתונה. לחתונה הוא כבר הגיע, אבל ברגע האמת שהיינו צריכים ללכת לחופה, החלטתי שפעם נוספת הוא ישאר בחדר חתן כלה, בתוך האגרטל... לא רציתי שהיד שלי תהיה עסוקה בלהחזיק את הזר..רציתי להיות חופשייה. והוא נשאר מאחור.

מזל שיש לי את התמונה היחידה הזאת איתו  (בזמן שאסתי המקסימה עיצבה לאחותי את השיער, אני עשיתי שטויות ברחבי הבית, כמו להצטלם עם הזר ועם כיסוי הראש המהמם שלי).
(כמה עלו הפרחים? לדעתי בסביבות ה-90, וזה הספיק לזר כלה, ועוד שני זרים שנשארו בבית ליופי).


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

השמלה...קולולולולווווווווו 
אחרי כמה מדידות אצל כל מיני מעצבים ומעצבות שונים ברחבי ת"א (תכלס לא כזה הרבה...), מצאתי את השמלה שלי אצל הלנה קולן, שבזמנו ישבה בחוצות יפו, אבל עכשיו עשתה רילוקיישן לצפון דיזינגוף. 

בעניין השמלה היה לי מאוד חשוב שקודם כל אני הכי יאהב את השמלה שאני אבחר, ולא ארגיש שאני מתפשרת, אך עדיין לא ראיתי סיבה לחרוג מה-5000 ₪, כדי להשיג את מה שאני רוצה, ואצל הלנה יכלתי להגשים את החלום הזה. השכרתי ממנה את השמלה שלי, תמורת המחיר הזה (הנחה של סטודנטים דרך אתר סטודנטים נישאים) והייתי הכי מרוצה בעולם (עד הרגע בו הייתי צריכה להחזיר אותה...דאמט).

עד התוצר הסופי, הייתי צריכה להגיע אליה ל-4 מדידות! בכל מדידה נורא התרגשתי לבוא וללבוש שוב את השמלה, זה תמיד היה רגע מאוד מהנה... ואילו מצד שני, אני חושבת ש-4 מדידות בשביל התאמה של שמלה מוכנה, זה קצת יותר מדי...בעיקר שהיו מדידות שנמשכו בדיוק 5 דק', ולהגיע על לת"א מב"ש במיוחד בשביל זה, זה לא הכי נוח...

הלנה הייתה מאוד מתוקה, והתוצר הסופי היה לגמרי מושלם בעיניי, אך קשה לי להגיד את אותו הדבר לגבי הדרך...

הרגשתי שבמהלך המדידות היו פעמים שהיא הייתה קצת מעופפת ולא ממש איתי, אבל יש לציין שאחרי שהערתי לה לגבי זה, היא התנצלה והיחס השתנה בפעם הבאה.
בסופו של דבר, על השמלה עצמה קיבלתי המון מחמאות, ואני עצמי אוהבת אותה הכי בעולם, ורק הייתי רוצה ללבוש אותה שוב, אז אני מאמינה שזה מה שהכי חשוב


----------



## Shmutzi (3/7/13)

היא ממש מתאימה לך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
והצבע שלה מאוד יפה


----------



## Norma Desmond (3/7/13)

השמלה נהדרת ואת יפיפיה בה! 
אני יכולה להבין למה התבאסת להחזיר אותה בסופו של דבר


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

החלק האחורי


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

תמונה שאני אוהבת


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

נעליים - Josef shoes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז בקטגוריית הנעליים היה חשוב לי לשמור על 3 קריטריונים:

1. נעליים לא בצבע לבן, שיהיו שימושיות גם לאחרי החתונה.
2. אם אני קונה נעליים לא לבנות, אז לא מחנות כלה (כי למה לשלם 400 ₪ סתם?)
3. שלא יהיו גבוהות מדי, בכל זאת הנעל הכי גבוהה שלי בארון עומדת על 5 ס"מ..

אז הצלחתי לעמוד ב-2 הקריטריונים הראשונים, קניתי נעל בצבע זהב\שמפניה מהממת!!! זאת הייתה הנעל הראשונה והאחרונה שמדדתי בארץ (שבוע לפני-כן הייתי בפריז וחיפשתי שם בנרות נעליים לחתונה, רציתי שיהיו נעליים מיוחדות ואם אני כבר בפריז זה המקום המושלם בשביל המשימה הזאת, אבל לצערי כל מה שמצאתי היה יקר מדי או לא נוח..). למזלי הנעל שמצאתי בארץ הייתה סוג של ערבוב של 2 זוגות נעליים שראיתי בפריז, ששתיהן היו מדהימות, אבל לא נוחות או יקרות... בארץ מצאתי את הנעל המושלמת. רק מבחינת הגובה, בדיעבד גיליתי שהעקב הוא בגובה של 8 ס"מ...אז פה קצת חרגתי, אבל בסופו של דבר היה בסדר. ואפילו בצילומים הצלחתי יחסית בקלות לרדת ולעלות איתה הרבה מאוד מדרגות ישנות ולא הכי יציבות....
מה שכן, בזמן החופה החלפתי לנעלי כלה של חברה שלי, כי הנעליים שלי שקעו בדשא וזה היה קצת בעייתי ללכת ככה...


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

מזווית נוספת


----------



## SimplyMe1 (3/7/13)

מקסימות ולא נראות 8 ס'מ בכלל=) 
ומהו הקיר המדליק מאחור?


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

קיר תמונות בחדר של אחותי 
שחברות שלה הכינו לה...מלא תמונות של חברות שלה ושלה


----------



## hagaraf (3/7/13)

אני מחבבת את הצלמים שלכם עד כה 
וגם אותך!


----------



## Ruby Gem (4/7/13)

ממש יפות! זה בדיוק הסגנון שאני מחפשת!


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

נעליים להחלפה – Havaianas 
נעלי הריקודים שלי רציתי שיהיו גם בצבע זהב, רק בלי עקב כמובן, שיהיה נוח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בהתחלה חיפשתי וחיפשתי, והסכמתי להקדיש לנושא עד 150 ₪... אבל לא מצאתי שום דבר שאהבתי. ובסוף החלטתי לקחת כפכפים שאני מאוד אוהבת, והם כבר ברשותי, עוד מימי ברזיל העליזים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כפכפי Havainas מקוריות, יפייפיות, מיוחדות והכי חשוב נוחות ובצבע זהב


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

ושוב זווית נוספת..אמרתי לכם שיהיו הרבה תמונות


----------



## Shmutzi (3/7/13)

תמונה טובה!


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

תכשיטים 
כמו עם הנעליים, גם פה רציתי תכשיטי זהב... אז את הצמיד והמסרקייה קניתי מבחורה מקסימה בדוכן בדיזינגוף (שלצערי אני לא זוכרת את שמו), ואת העגילים קניתי בדוכנים באוניברסיטה (כן כן), אצל זוג ארגנטינאים חמודים ומבוגרים שכל כך הקסימו אותי, שהייתי חייבת לקנות אצלהם את העגילים.

אין לי תמונה ממש מקרוב....אז זה מה יש..


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

בגדי חתן - קסטרו ורנואר 
אז שי היה בין החתנים היחידים (אני חושבת) שהלך לקנות את חליפת החתן שלו לגמרי לבד! הוא ביקש שאני לא אבוא איתו לבחור כי הוא רוצה שכמו שהוא יופתע שהוא יראה אותי ואין לו שמץ של מושג איך אני אראה, ככה הוא גם רצה שאני ארגיש. אז כיבדתי את הבקשה שלו, וגם ידעתי שאני יכולה לסמוך עליו כי יש לו אחלה טעם בבגדים.

מראש שנינו חשבנו שאין סיבה להוציא כל כך הרבה כסף על חליפה לחתן, ושהדברים שמוכרים בחנויות הרגילות לגמרי מספיקים ויפים. אז הוא עשה סיבוב ברחבי זארה, קסטרו, רנואר וסליו, ובסוף מצא את הבגדים בקסטרו ואת הנעליים בסליו.

לגבי ג'קט היה ברור לשנינו שאם הוא ימדוד ויאהב אז סבבה, אבל בגדול שנינו פחות בעניין של זה, ומעדיפים את הסטייל היותר צעיר וקיצי, העיקר שיהיה לו נעים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז זה מה שהוא בחר, ואני מאוד התלהבתי מהבחירה.

מחיר - 1400 ש"ח, כולל עניבה, חגורה, מכנסיים, 2 חולצות מכופתרות (מקסטרו) ונעליים (מרנואר).


----------



## ray of light (3/7/13)

מהמם! 
ממש אהבתי את השילוב צבעים שהוא בחר. לא חשבתי על זה כאופציה, אבל זה ממש יפה.
אני אשלח את החתן שלי לסיבוב ברנואר וקסטרו  והנעליים- גם ממש יפות.


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

המפגש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אין לי הרבה מה להגיד על המפגש, חוץ מזה שזה היה החלק בו בכיתי הכי הרבה, ממש כמו ילדה קטנה, מזל שהאיפור עמד בזה  (בתמונה – שנייה לפני...)

(בתמונה - שנייה לפני...)


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

רואים אחד את השני לראשונה


----------



## Freckled Fawn (3/7/13)

פשוט יפיפה. 
מרגש


----------



## Shmutzi (3/7/13)

איזו תמונה! 
כמה רגש... ואת נראית פה מצויין! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






התסרוקת ממש מתאימה לך ועם המסרקיה... ממש יפה.


----------



## bellbell1 (3/7/13)

תמונה מדהימה... 
אתם זוג ממש יפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



והתמונה כאילו מעבירה את ההתרגשות שהיתה באותו רגע..


----------



## Norma Desmond (3/7/13)

וואו, איזו תמונה


----------



## Guronet (4/7/13)

תמונה משגעת! את פשוט יפהפיה!


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

"שלטי הכוונה" 
אז הכנו שלטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אין לי תמונות של כולם, אבל זה הכיתוב שבחרנו, חלקו בעזרת חברות וחברי הפורום הנפלאים -

1. חבר של שי? הבר נמצא ישר מימין
2. חברה של הדר? מחכים לך ברחבת הריקודים
3. חברים של ההורים? האוכל מחכה וגם הריקודים
4. הגעת ליעד "waze" ואז למטה – השתייה עלינו הריקודים עליכם.

אחותי המוכשרת מכולם, שגם ציירה את הציור של השלט הראשון, עזרה לי להכין את השלטים, וגם חברה נוספת. אני אישית גרועה ביצירתיות, ציור וכל מה שקשור לזה..ולכן חשבתי שהשלטים יהיו בעיקר בשחור לבן, ושמה שחשוב זה שיראו את הכתוב...אז הן חשבו וביצעו אחרת  הכנו את השלטים יומיים לפני החתונה והריפוי בעיסוק הזה היה פשוט תענוג 


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

עוד שלטים


----------



## bellbell1 (3/7/13)

מ-ה-מ-ם!! 
אני מתה על הדברים האלה...
איזה רעיון מדליק!!


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

שטויות לרחבה 
קנינו לא מעט דברים לרחבה, וגם קיבלנו חבילה של כל מיני שטויות מאיזיווד, רק טיפ אחד חשוב – שאתם קונים שטויות לרחבה, כדאי לדאוג להוציא אותם לרחבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ואת המתנפחים, לנפח מראש....או לדאוג למישהו שיעשה את זה בחתונה עצמה, אחרת זה ייגמר על הרצפה
רוב הדברים יצאו, אבל לא הכל...אז היה קצת חסר, אבל שטויות..


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

התחתנתי עם זורו מסטול


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

עוד קצת שטויות..


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

צלם מגנטים תותח – מתמגנטים מאהבה 
כמו שציינתי קודם, אני חולה על צילום, לא יודעת מה אני מעדיפה יותר, לצלם או להצטלם, וכאשר אני הולכת לחתונות ויש מגנטים אני מתה על זה, ושאין, תכלס אני מתבאסת... כי זאת מזכרת כיפית ותמיד יוצאות תמונות יפות.

אז היה לי חשוב לקחת צלם מגנטים שא' לא יעלה יותר מדי (כמו כל דבר בחתונה, אין צורך להתפרע) ושיוציא כמות גדולה של תמונות, ושיהיו באיכות טובה. דיברתי עם יותר מ-7 ספקים לדעתי... אצל כל אחד לא הייתי מרוצה ממשהו אחר, זה בעצם התחום בו דיברתי עם הכי הרבה ספקים!!! עד שהגיע פיני....אין על פיני!!! פשוט תותח באמת...גם לקח מחיר סבבה - 800 ₪ על חבילה של 350 מגנטים, או 1000 על ללא הגבלה שזה מה שלקחנו..וגם הכמות – הוא הוציא לנו מעל 600 מגנטים, וקרוב ל-300 תמונות שונות! ונשאר עד 01:00 או יותר מאוחר (לא הייתי הכי בפוקוס על השעון שהוא אמר לי שהוא הולך...אבל אני יודעת שזה היה מאוחר יחסית). כמובן שהיו אורחים שהלכו מוקדם, או שהיו רק בשולחנות ולכן היו להם רק 2-3 מגנטים... אבל לאורחים שהיו ברחבה יצאו 5 מגנטים ומעלה לכל אחד, כאשר חברה אחת שלי חזרה עם לא פחות מ-17 מגנטים הביתה!!! ולבת דודה של שי יש 10 מגנטים!! בקיצור... הוא הכי פירגן והייתי מבסוטה רצח.
גם מבחינת האיכות – כל תמונה שהוא צילם ולא אהב את איך שהיא יצאה (מישהו מצמץ נגיד..) אז הוא צילם שוב. ויצאו תמונות באמת יפות! אז לכל מי שמחפשת צלם מגנטים טוב, איכותי ובמחיר הוגן, רק פיני!


----------



## orangeada (3/7/13)

בירור העלה כי המחירים התעדכנו ונעים בין 1100- 
1300..


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

וואו זאת עלייה ממש חדה!!! 
עצוב לשמוע....אז בסדר, המחירים בשוק עולים, והמע"מ עלה, אבל רק באחוז אחד..ולא צריך להגזים!

300 ש"ח הפרש זה הרבה...


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

קטעים אומנותיים 
תמיד שהייתי אורחת בחתונות, והייתי רואה את כל הסרטים היפים שהחברים\משפחה הכינו, תמיד אמרתי לעצמי איך הייתי רוצה שככה זה יהיה גם בחתונה שלי, אני מתה על הדברים האלה! אני חושבת שזה נורא מחבר בין האורחים לזוג, כי זה גורם לאנשים שפחות מכירים את הזוג, להכיר אותו קצת יותר טוב, יותר באופן אישי....

אז יש לי מזל גדול שיש לי משפחה פשוט מדהימה, ותותחית, וחברות הכי אדירות בעולם, אז זכיתי גם לסרט (שהמשפחה הכינה בסיוע של החברות) וגם לפלאש מוב, שזה הדבר שאפילו בחלומות הכי ורודים שלי לא העזתי לחלום שיהיה בחתונה שלי, ועוד לא היה לי שמץ של מושג שהן מתכננות משהו....

ידעתי שהמשפחה מתכננת סרט, לא היה לי מושג מה יהיה התוכן שלו, אבל על הריקוד לא היה לי מושג.

הסרט היה מדהים, מרגש, מצחיק ומקורי בקונספט של הסדרה "איך פגשתי את אמא" שפעם הייתה הסדרה האהובה עליי ועל שי...אמא אפילו גרמה לשני ילדים (בני 4 פלוס מינוס) שהיא פגשה בסופר, להשתתף בסרט בתור הילדים העתידיים שלנו (הבת פשוט הייתה ממש דומה לאיך שאני נראיתי שהייתי קטנה), אז זה יצא מצחיק מאוד, אבל בגלל שיש בסרט ילדים, שלא קשורים אלינו, אני לא אפרסם אותו פה בלי אישור מההורים שלהם.

סרט של הריקוד אין לי בינתיים (מלבד חומר הגלם הלא ערוך), אז אני אצרף רק תמונה מתחילתו (לפני שכל שאר האנשים הצטרפו).
אחרי שהסרט נגמר, הדי ג'יי אמר לי ולשי לשבת, ולכולם לפנות את הרחבה...ולא הבנתי מה קורה...פתאום התחיל השיר the time בביצוע של ה-black eyed peas, וכל החברות הכי טובות שלי הסתדרו בשורה והתחיל את הריקוד, וכמה שניות אחרי פתאום אני רואה ממש את כולם מצטרפים...טוב לא באמת כולם, אבל מעל 50 אנשים הצטרפו לריקוד, אנשים הכי לא קשורים בעולם...חלק משפחה, חלק משפחה רחוקה, חלק חברים מהעבודה, מהבית, חברים של שי...חברות של אחותי, אחים שלי אפילו רקדו (מאוד לא אופייני)...זה היה מדהים!!! היינו פשוט בהלם ולא האמנו שזה קורה לנו


----------



## Shmutzi (3/7/13)

איזה כיף לך! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
זה בטח היה כ"כ מרגש


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

התארגנות בבית – הבחירה הכי טובה 
לרגע לא עברה לי בראש המחשבה של לא להתארגן בבית...מההתחלה היה ברור לי שאין מקום יותר מושלם מהבית  (בעצם ראוי לציין שמדובר על הבית של אמא שלי...הלוואי והיה לי בית כזה משלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

מכיוון שידעתי שביום החתונה עצמו, יהיו איתי לפחות עוד 10 אנשים...(למעשה היו יותר, רק המשפחה שלי זה 6, שי והמלווה שלו זה עוד 2, 6 מלוות, 2 צלמים...ואחת מאפרת הכי מדהימה שיש), אז הבית זה המקום הכי טוב שיש, הוא גדול מספיק כדי להכניס את כולם, וגם כדי שאם אני ארצה קצת שקט, או מקום להתארגן, אז גם יש לי לאן להתרחק ואיפה להתבודד (ולהיות רק עם 3-4 אנשים ולא כל החמולה...כמו שאמרתי קודם, אני לא בנאדם שאוהב להיות לגמרי לבד...). בנוסף היה לי חשוב בצילומים של הבוקר, ושל מהלך היום, שזה לא יהיה אלף תמונות רק שלי, רציתי את כולם שם..ומכיוון שלא יכלתי לסחוב אותם למקדימים, הבית היה פתרון מושלם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



גם שנגמרה החתונה, היה ברור לי ולשי שאנחנו לא צריכים שום חדר במלון או באיזה צימר מרוחק...רצינו לחזור יחד עם המשפחה הביתה, ולשבת ולהעביר חוויות, וכשנרצה להיות לבד, תמיד אפשר לעלות לחדר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מה שקרה בפועל בסיום החתונה, זה שכולנו חזרנו הביתה רעבים למאנצ'... כי אף אחד לא באמת הספיק לאכול בזמן החתונה (מלבד החתן שאוכל בכל רגע נתון של היום), אז ב-4 וחצי לפנות בוקר פתחנו שולחן, ואכלנו יותר ממה שלדעתי אכלו האורחים בחתונה. אז אם אנחנו כבר פה טיפ לכלות ולחתנים לעתיד: תדאגו שיהיה אוכל במקום שאליו אתם חוזרים אחרי החתונה, כי אחרי יום שלם שבקושי אוכלים, ובעיקר שותים, אתם תהיו ר-ע-ב-י-ם!  

(בתמונה: החמור המפורסם של אמא המוכשרת)


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

אופס....מה עם מקדימים?? 
כמעט שכחתי...כמה תמונות זה נורמלי להעלות מהמקדימים?
23 זה מוגזם? כי זה כמה שמסומנים לי לקרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל זה מרגיש לי מוגזם!

אני אתחיל באחת, ונראה כמה יזרום....כי בינתיים מרגיש לי שאני די כותבת לעצמי פה


----------



## SimplyMe1 (3/7/13)

כאן, מהצד, רואים את הייחודיות של השמלה 
הבד בחלק התחתון נראה טוב והיא יושבת עליך פרפקט.
אהבתי גם את התאמתו של זוגך בבגדים שבחר. חוץ מזה שאני אוהבת ששמים וסט, אבל אם היה ממש חם אפשרי לוותר


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

הוא חשב על וסט כאופציה 
אבל בסוף החלטנו שבאמת עדיף שיהיה נוח ונעים, וככה הוא יראה הרבה יותר טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




וכן יש לו אחלה טעם בבגדים, זה ממש כיף


----------



## מ י כ ל10 (3/7/13)

23 זה יופי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מחכה לראות


----------



## butwhy (3/7/13)

כמה שיותר - יותר טוב! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
והתמונה הזו ממש חמודה!


----------



## eliz88 (3/7/13)

ואיי מהממים..כייף לקרוא 
ונשמע ממש האושר בין השורות..משמח!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (3/7/13)

אני כאן ונהנית
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נו, מה עם ה22 הנוספות?


----------



## Shmutzi (3/7/13)

נו, איפה עוד? 
זה טיזינג זה!

אגב, את מכירה את הפרסומת (באנר) שיש בכל מיני אתרים, של יואב ריש? 
יש לאורך כל הבאנר דוגמנית שממש דומה לך עם שמלה די דומה לשלך. אנקדוטה נחמדה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תמונה יפה!


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

אני חושבת שאני יודעת על מה את מדברת... 
אבל לא הכי בטוחה, אם את נתקלת בלינק אשמח שתשלחי לי....
ובכל מקרה תודה, סביר להניח שזאת מחמאה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




וסורי על הטיזינג... הסרט חיכה לנו, ובאמת הוא ממש מומלץ!


----------



## אינקה14 (3/7/13)

תמשיכי עד שנגיד סטופ


----------



## hagaraf (3/7/13)

אתם מהממים


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

סליחה סליחה, הנה ההמשך.. 
היינו צריכים לעשות הפסקה קלה לראות סרט (חיי פאי - סרט מצויין, לא יודעת איך לא ראיתי אותו עד עכשיו) וגם לישון קצת.....

ואיך ששכחתי להוסיף את המקדימים, גם שכחתי לכתוב איפה הם היו, שזה הכי חשוב בערך... 
אז התמונות צולמו בעין כרם, עין כרם למי שלא מכיר (ואז אני מאוד ממליצה לו לשים את פעמיו למקום הזה כי הוא מדהים) זאת שכונה בקצה הדרום-מערבי של ירושלים, שכונה מדהימה שמשלבת נוף אורבני יחד עם טבע. שכונה מאוד ציורית עם מבנים מהממים, ולאוהבי האוכל יש שם כמה מסעדות ממש טובות, אחלה מקום לדייט 

מכיוון שאני ירושלמית, היה לי ברור שאנחנו חייבים להצטלם שם...אבל מעבר לעיר העתיקה, יש עוד כל כך הרבה מקומות יפים בירושלים, ועין כרם הוא אחד מהם.

ועכשיו ניתן לתמונות לדבר מבעד עצמן


----------



## butwhy (3/7/13)

כל הכבוד על בחירת הלוקיישן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
התמונות יפהפיות וגם התפאורה שבחרת להן.


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

קצת attitude...


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

קשה לחשוב על שם לכותרת כל פעם...


----------



## Shmutzi (3/7/13)

תמונה יפה!


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

החתן עושה קצת פרצופים..


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

אוקיי עכשיו את תשבי על הספה הזאת שם... 
מה זאתי? אבל היא מלאת אבק....איכס... טוב נו ננקה אותה קצת *דופקת על הספה עם היד*, רואה ששום דבר לא משתנה....נו טוב...נשב

איזה מזל שהקשבתי לצלמת  יצאו תמונות שאני ממש אוהבת


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

התמונה האהובה עלי עם הספה המאובקת


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

אה יש פה עזים.... 
פתאום כבר לא אכפת לי מהלכלוך


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

מתאמנים באמא ואבא של עז


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

עכשיו העזים הלכו, ממשיכים...


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

אוי הוא כזה חתיך


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

קצת לבד..


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

נשיקה מאחורי הקלעים (עלים)


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

בעל ואישה


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

היופי של עין כרם


----------



## orangeada (3/7/13)

וואו תמונה מהממת!!


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

ועוד קצת


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)




----------



## ronitvas (11/7/13)

אהבתי את התמונה


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

המלווים המדהימים שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כאשר המשכנו לצילומים רוב החברות חזרו הביתה להתארגן, ואחותי, שתי חברות וחבר של שי המשיכו איתנו.


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

עוד מלווים... 
למי שמתעניינת במקום טוב (ולא זול...) לקנות בו שמלה לאחות או לאמא, אז אחותי קנתה את השמלה שלה אצל ססיל מדיזינגוף. יש לה שם קולקציה מדהימה של שמלות מהממות ומאוד מיוחדות, שאני אישית לא ראיתי באף מקום אחר...


----------



## החלפתיניק (4/7/13)

השמלה של אחותך מהממת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
התמונות מהמקדימים נהדרות!


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

אה כן ושכחתי שאתם לא יודעים מי זאת אחותי....אז זאת המהממת שעומדת לצידי, עם השמלה בצבע חציל, והבחורה לידה זאת אחת החברות הכי טובות שלי...
והיא קנתה את המחוך+חצאית שלה אצל שולי, גם בדיזינגוף, יותר זול מססיל, אבל גם לא זול כל כך...


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

אין עוד כזה הרבה...


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)




----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

בית כנסת ברחוב


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

תמונה שאני אוהבת לא מהמקדימים 
ולמי שרוצה להתחתן בגני כנען, שאתם מתמקחים, תבקשו שיתנו לכם בחינם את האפטר פארטי, יש להם את ההמבורגר הכי טעים בעולם!!!
אפילו אני לא יכלתי לסרב


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

אני חופרת לא רק במילים ותמונות


----------



## Shmutzi (3/7/13)

אהבתי מאוד את התמונה הזו! 
רואים את השמחה


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

כנראה שהגיע הזמן להפרד...אז כמה מילות סיכום 
אין לי מושג באמת איך מסכמים אירוע כזה... זה פשוט גדול מדי. אז אני אנסה בכמה מילים....(ואיך שאני מכירה את עצמי, זה ייגמר בחפירה).

ללא ספק, זה היה בין האירועים הכי מרגשים שעברתי בחיי (למה בין? כי מאוד קשה להתחרות בטלנובלה שהייתה בדרום אמריקה), אבל לא רק בתור אירוע, אלא בכלל בתור תקופה. כולם אומרים שחתונה זה יום אחד, אבל לי זה לא הרגיש ככה...זה הרגיש כמו תקופה שלמה, מהרגע שבו הודענו לכולם שאנחנו מאורסים, ועד כמה ימים אחרי החתונה שההתרגשות מתחילה לרדת, וחוזרים לחיים האמיתיים. כמות האהבה שהורעפה עלינו בכל הזמן הזה, הפרגון, היחס החם, העזרה, זה היה מדהים. אז מה שאני רוצה להגיד כאן, זה שמאוד חשוב להנות מכל התהליך של ההכנות, הארגונים והחגיגות של לפני החתונה, כי ככה למעשה זה כבר לא רק "יום אחד"... זה הרבה יותר מזה. תבחרו לכם אנשי מקצוע שנעים לכם לעבוד איתם, נעים לכם לדבר איתם... שאתם מרגישים טוב לשלם להם את הסכום הנדרש, כי מגיע להם.. ואם אנחנו בעניין הזה, אל תפחדו גם להתמקח.. תזכרו שאתם מארגנים אירוע בסך עשרות אלפי שקלים או יותר... זה הכסף שלכם, כסף שיכול ללכת למטרה הזאת, אבל גם למטרה אחרת... ולכן הבדל של כמה מאות שקלים שאתם יכולים להשיג בעזרת מיקוח, או התפשרות, זה לא רק כמה מאות שקלים, אלא זה חשבון חשמל בחודש חם, כמה ימים בירח הדבש, או אוכל לילד החדש...תחשבו על זה ככה.

ובסופו של דבר, מה שהכי חשוב בכל האירוע הזה, זה הזוג עצמו, הזוג שמתחתן... ואת זה הכי חשוב לזכור, כי אחרת, למה אנחנו פה? אז תתנו כבוד אחד לשני, ואחד לרצונות של השני, ותדעו להתפשר מתי שצריך כדי לא להתפוצץ על דברים קטנים כמו הצבע של המפיות...זה ברור הרי שזה לא מה שחשוב.

ולכן בנות וחברי הפורום.. המון המון תודה, תמיד הייתם פה כאוזן קשבת, כתף תומכת ומקום שאפשר לבוא אליו לטכס עצה, ועל כך אני חייבת לכם הרבה. אז באמת תודה, היה לכן תפקיד חשוב ביצירת האירוע המדהים הזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ולמרות שאני כבר אחרי, אשמח להשאר פה ולהמשיך לקרוא על חתונות של אחרים, ולתת עצות משלי...

(בתמונה - אני לקראת סוף החתונה...ולא, אני לא שיכורה, רק מאושרת)


----------



## Shmutzi (3/7/13)

קרדיטים כיפיים ושמחים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
התמונות באמת טובות, השמחה שלך עוברת מבעד למילים ואם אנחנו לא פה בשביל חפירות אז באמת בשביל מה כן? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




השמלה שלך באמת נהדרת וכך גם כל ההופעה, גם של החתן, בחירה מוצלחת מאוד של צבעים!

מאחלת לכם המשך חיים מוארים ומאושרים בצבעי שמש כמו שעכשיו, הרבה חוויות מפתיעות ומרגשות לטובה והמון אושר, אהבה וכיף חיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







מזל טוב!


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

כל כך מרגש, תודה


----------



## Ruby Gem (4/7/13)

את מהממת! 
כל כך נהניתי לקרוא, קרדיטים מקסימים וכיפיים.

התמונות יפהפיות! עשיתם בחירה מאוד מאוד מוצלחת.

וכמובן המון מזל טוב


----------



## lanit (5/7/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
ונראה שהייתם מאוד סגורים וברורים לגבי מה שאתם רוצים.
משתקפת חתונה עם התארגנות ומקדימים מאוד רגועים, כשאתם מוקפים בהמון אהבה, גם באירוע עצמו.
מאחלת לכם המון המון המון... עוד מכל זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(הראתי לבחור את התמונה עם קפיצת הנינג'ה והוא צחק בקול רם, וזה לא פשוט בכל מה שקשור הפורום...)


----------



## Raspail (3/7/13)

את כ"כ מקסימה וכובשת!!! 
ויפייפיה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אתם זוג כזה חמוד, אהבתי את רוח השטות בתמונות, הפרצופים והכיף! רואים שנהנתם המון, רואים שאתם אוהבים, מאושרים ושמחים.

ממש נהניתי לקרוא הכל. כיף שיש לך חברות כאלה טובות ומשקיעניות! השמלה שלך מהממת, התמונות נהדרות! וסיפור ההכרות שלכם (טלנובלת דרום אמריקה) נשמע מסקרן, אם אי פעם יצא הספר תשתפי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שיהיה המון מזל טוב, אושר ואהבה אין סופיים


----------



## Norma Desmond (3/7/13)

קרדיטים נהדרים! 
אתם נראים זוג חמוד ומצחיק, והתמונות שלכם פשוט משגעות (את בכלל יפיפיה! וואו!)

נראה שהיה מקסים ושמח, מלא באהבה ובכיף- ואני מאחלת לכם שגם המשך החיים הזוגיים שלכם יהיה כזה!


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

וואו, איזה מחמאות, תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מחמם את הלב לשמוע מחמאות כאלה, מאנשים שאני לא מכירה. תמיד אהבתי את הקבוצה זאת


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

איך שכחתי??? אחת התמונות... 
לא מאמינה ששכחתי לעלות את רגע שבירת הכוס... בואו נגיד שהרבה אנשים הופתעו ברגע הזה, כולל אותי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אפשר לראות את ההפתעה על הפנים שלי בתמונה הבאה...


----------



## החלפתיניק (4/7/13)

קורע
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 קפיצת נינג'ה


----------



## Raspail (5/7/13)

גדול! תמונה אדירה!


----------



## ronitvas (11/7/13)

תודה על קרדיטים מקסימים! 
אמנם לוקח לי הרבה זמן אבל באמת שאני נהנית מכל רגע!
מאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים, טובים, שמחים ומלאי יצירתיות והפתעות מדליקות (בדיוק כמו התמונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

מזל טוב


----------



## HadarGulash (3/7/13)

וה-תמונה 
רגע אחרי.....


----------



## Shmutzi (3/7/13)

גדול!! ו-priceless


----------



## butwhy (3/7/13)

אדיר!!! 
איזה כיף שהעלית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



המון המון מזל טוב. התמונות שלכם פשוט מקסימות. שתמיד תמשיכו לצחוק ולעשות שטויות ביחד (ולהיות מופתעים זה מזו, זה לא הולך ברגל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )!


----------



## afrikana (4/7/13)

אוי מתוקה את נראית כ"כ מבוהלת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תשמרי אותה, עוד 20 שנה ככה זה יספר לילדים שלכם שעות של צחוק והנאה


----------



## HadarGulash (5/7/13)

ברור!! 
הוא ניפץ שם את הכוס שאין דברים כאלה...זכוכיות עפו לכל מקום  תכלס כבוד לרנואר בעניין הזה שיודעים לייצר נעליים טובות שחוסמות זכוכיות, אחרות מצבנו היה קשה...

וכן זה יהיה משעשע, הם יחשבו שיש להם אבא נינג'ה (אבל אני מדברת על גיל יותר צעיר...)


----------



## afrikana (5/7/13)

שמחה לשמוע על הנעליים של רנואר, 
גם בן זוגי קנה שם את הנעליים לחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נראה לי שהיה שווה את הטירוף של הזכוכיות בשביל שתזכי בתמונות האלה, לא?


----------



## HadarGulash (5/7/13)

ועוד איך היה שווה.. 
הצלמת שלנו אמרה שזאת השבירת כוס הכי מיוחדת שהיא ראתה מחייה 
היא ממש התלהבה בעצמה מהתמונה הזאת, אז זה היה כיף


----------



## yael rosen (5/7/13)

מצוין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
התמונה הזו, כמו הרבה תמונות שלכם, פשוט נהדרת - שאפו לצלמים.
תודה על קרדיטים נהדרים ואיזה כיף שלא חסכת מהתמונות
אתה כאלו מותק!!!






 מזל טוב ענק


----------



## FayeV (4/7/13)

את יודעת איך אני יודעת שקרדיטים יהיו טובים? 
לוקח לי יותר מביקור אחד בפורום כדי לקרוא את הכל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



איזה קרדיטים שמחים, והכל נהדר - את, הוא, האיפור, השמלה, הצילום!
מאחלת לכם המשך חיים מלאי כיף


----------



## yaeligreen (8/7/13)

מותר לי להגיב פה? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רק רציתי להגיד שאת פשוט מדהימה ולהזכיר לך כמה אני אוהבת אותך. אני כל כך שמחה שהיה לי את הכבוד להיות חלק מהשמחה המטורפת הזאת שהייתה שם בחתונה, ובכלל שיש לי חברה כמוך. 
אתם זוג מושלם. בחיים לא נתקלתי בשני אנשים שכל כך מדהימים יחד. אין בי שום צל של ספק שאתם נועדתם זה לזו, וראיתי את זה בשנייה הראשונה שפגשתי את שי וראיתי את המבט בעיניים שלכם. היה לי ברור שאני אהיה בחתונה של הזוג היפה הזה. 
התמונות מדהימות !
ואני שמחה שהצלחנו להפתיע אתכם עם הריקוד 

אוהבת אותך כל כך הרבה שזה כואב!!!! (סתם, זה לא כואב, זה פשוט כיף גדול!)


----------

